# Solved: how do you start - run - misconfig in windows 7



## walkertwotone (May 3, 2009)

I am using windows 7 home premium and want to see what programs i have on start up.

on windows xp i used to go to the start button and choose run and type in misconfig but when i go to the start button on my pc with windows 7 i cant see where the run command is, i am sure this is something simple.
thanks


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

Its in the same place only it says "search program and files"just type msconfig.You could of course download this free software which has a start manager on it http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner


----------



## walkertwotone (May 3, 2009)

:up: thanks, now i know where i was going wrong, i was typing misconfig instead of msconfig.
cheers :up:


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Same thing isn't it? 

Windows R key still works.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The Search box works like the Run box plus more.
You can add Run to the Start Menu though if you want.

Right click the Start orb, click *Properties*
Click the *Start Menu* tab (if needed)
Click* Customize...* button.
Check the *Run command* box
Make any other changes, I find setting the Control Panel to *Display as a Menu* to be handy
Click *OK*.
Click *OK*.


----------

